# Newbie needs Directv DVR advice, care to help?



## jsd00 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello everyone,
Done numerous searches here and in google, still a bit confused and hoping for some help. Bascially, I have Directv (old receiver DRD450RE) and I'm looking to upgrade to a TIVO unit to do the following:

The three MUSTS:
Wireless networking
Copy recorded programs to my PC
Dual Tuners to record one show and watch another while doing so

With these three items in mind, what is the best affordable Directv DVR to accomplish this? Not afraid to hack (expecting to) pretty fluent in such stuff. But looking everywhere I just can't find enough info to make a firm decision on which Directv DVR to get that can be hacked to do all this. What is the most widely used, known to work, available Directv DVR model that most people use for this? Care to share opinions?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

get ANY series 2 DTivo 
NOT an R10
and apply the zipper
http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html


----------

